#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: مشکل درایور قسمت CPUدر مادربورد MSI

## hoffer

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید یه مادربورد دارم که بعد اینکه ویندوز زدم حالا CPUرو تک هسته ای شناسایی میکنه و هر درایوری که نصب میکنم باز سی پی یو تک هسته میشناسه مشکل از CPUنیست!پیشاپیش ممنون اگه جواب بدین..

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## p.zonouz

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید یه مادربورد دارم که بعد اینکه ویندوز زدم حالا CPUرو تک هسته ای شناسایی میکنه و هر درایوری که نصب میکنم باز سی پی یو تک هسته میشناسه مشکل از CPUنیست!پیشاپیش ممنون اگه جواب بدین..


تنظیمات بایوس رو ببین یا  یه بار پروگرامش کن.

----------

*amir99*,*hoffer*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

سي پي يوتون چي هست؟؟؟؟؟/

 منظورتون از تك هسته اي چي هست

----------

*hoffer*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## amir99

سلام
ای کاش مشخصات cpu و مادر بردتون رو عنوان میکردین تا دوستان بهتر بتونن راهنمایی کنن.

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*hoffer*,*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

مدل دقیق سی پی یو ؟
مدل مادبرد برد ؟
نوع ویندوز ؟

----------

*amir99*,*farzad_yousefi*,*hoffer*,*imanfc*,*meyenab1358*,*mohsen zmr*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## hoffer

سلام دوستان 
MSI-GF615M-P33
CPU:AMD ATHLON.250
WINDOWS 7
فقط دوستان تا چند روز پیش اصلأ مشکلی نداشتم ولی الان نه درایور نصب میشه .نه گرافیک خوب کار میکنه.ونه سی پی یو کامل شناسایی میشه.ممنون که جواب دادین

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## nekooee

با برنامه cpuZ چک کنید ببینید چند هسته نشون میده؟

----------

*amir99*,*hoffer*,*imanfc*,*meyenab1358*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
این مادربرد که AM3  ساپورت میکنه  احتمال خیلی زیاد ورژن بایوس اون قدیمی شده
یک بار بایوس پروگرام بکنید

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*hoffer*,*imanfc*,*meyenab1358*,*mohsen zmr*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## hoffer

سلام به همگی. با برنامه  cpuz دو هسته شناسایی میکنه.پروگرامر ندارم میشه بایوس رو  اپدیت کنم؟ :مشکل درایور قسمت CPUدر مادربورد MSI:

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## Yek.Doost

اره عزیزم
چرا نمیشه ?
http://download2.msi.com/files/downl...xe/7597v22.zip

----------

*hoffer*,*imanfc*,*meyenab1358*,*mohsen zmr*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## jaxtor

> سلام به همگی. با برنامه  cpuz دو هسته شناسایی میکنه.پروگرامر ندارم میشه بایوس رو  اپدیت کنم؟


*دوست عزیز به احتمال زیاد ویندوز شما اورجینال نیست و مشکل داره از ویندوز دیگری استفاده کنید درضمن اگر جواب نداد بایوس را حتما با پروگرامر پروگرام کنید و از ویندوز برای پروگرام کردن استفاده نکنید چون بعدش باید با مین بوردتون خداحافظی کنید

با تشکر*

----------

*hoffer*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hoffer

> *دوست عزیز به احتمال زیاد ویندوز شما اورجینال نیست و مشکل داره از ویندوز دیگری استفاده کنید درضمن اگر جواب نداد بایوس را حتما با پروگرامر پروگرام کنید و از ویندوز برای پروگرام کردن استفاده نکنید چون بعدش باید با مین بوردتون خداحافظی کنید
> 
> با تشکر*


سلام .شما می فرماییدباید با پروگرامر بایوس را پروگرام نمایم یعنی نمی توان با برنامه live update خود شرکت msi ویا از طریق دانلود فایل بایوس و استفاده از فلش بوت کنم و بایوس رو تغییر دهم واپدیت نمایم...باتشکر از راهنمایی های همه  دوستان

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست عزیز
سلام
هیچ مشکلی نداره
از خوده برنامه msi live update  استفاده بکن
احتمال 3 درصد که بعد از پروگرام کردن شاید مین بردتون تصویر نده که اون موقع باید بدید یک تعمیرکار و با پروگرامر براتون بایوس بزنه
ولی نترسید
انجام بدهید
و نتیجه رو اعلام بکنید

----------

*amir99*,*mohsen zmr*,*NPTiak*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## hoffer

سلام دوستان ،خسته نباشید،بایوس زدم نه خود مادربورد و نه از کارت گرافیک خروجی تصویر ندارم .میخواستم یه پروگرامر بگیرم چه مارکی خوبه و کارم رو  راه می اندازه ؟برای همه راهنمایی هاتون مچکرم... :مشکل درایور قسمت CPUدر مادربورد MSI:  :مشکل درایور قسمت CPUدر مادربورد MSI:  :مشکل درایور قسمت CPUدر مادربورد MSI:  :مشکل درایور قسمت CPUدر مادربورد MSI:  :مشکل درایور قسمت CPUدر مادربورد MSI: (می خوام تعمیر کار بشم)

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## jaxtor

> سلام دوستان ،خسته نباشید،بایوس زدم نه خود مادربورد و نه از کارت گرافیک خروجی تصویر ندارم .میخواستم یه پروگرامر بگیرم چه مارکی خوبه و کارم رو  راه می اندازه ؟برای همه راهنمایی هاتون مچکرم...(می خوام تعمیر کار بشم)


*دیدی گفتم دوست عزیز از طریق کامپیوتر بایوس نزن مین بوردت داغون میشه گوش نکردی حالا اگر میخوای پروگرامر بگیری TNM 2000 بهترین گزینه هست ولی بدی بیرون پروگرام کنن بصرفه تره چون الان پروگرامر خیلی گرونه

با تشکر*

----------

*hoffer*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## Yek.Doost

مدیر ازمایشی محترم
چرا از الفاظ داغون استفاده میکنید
زشته به خدا
هزاران مادربرد تا الان تحت ویندوز اپ میکردم
2 سال پیش میخواستم پروگرامر بگیرم  . اقای زارع راضی نبود . به خاطر همین همش تحت ویندوز پروگرام میکردم
این همه برند و شرکت داره تحت ویندوز فایل بایوس میده . یعنی میگید که همه قصدا دارن مادربرد های ما رو داغون بکنند 
عجب !!!!!
---------------------------
و اما شما دوست عزیز
هیچ عیبی نداره
تجربه خوبی داری کسب میکنی
به احتمال زیاد بایوس شما باگ داره
این برنامه ای که شما دانلود کردی بایوس رو اپدیت میکنه
شما باید با پروگرامر  ایسی رو خام بکنی و مجددا بهش فایل بدی
----------------------------
این هم فروشگاه معتبر اقای زارع
http://www.irantk.ir/forumdisplay.php?f=156

----------

*hoffer*,*mohsen zmr*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## hoffer

بابت همه چی ممنون دوستان :مشکل درایور قسمت CPUدر مادربورد MSI:

----------

